# Our Hazel UL543 reported ashore near Stornoway



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Reported in todays Press and Journal that her anchor chains broke and she drifted ashore near Stornoway. All 6 crew safe but no more info than that. Can't find it anywhere else online anyone know any more ??


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/7309579.stm


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

It's an ill wind Davie, thankfully no casualties


----------



## bulwark (May 3, 2006)

I didn't know about this incident till now. I was in Stornoway yesterday and saw the Our Hazel departing. She did not look any worse for wear after her grounding, looked as if she headed north to her normal fishing haunts.
Murdo


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Thats right Murdo , she had a warp onto her chain and the warp broke. She did go onto the beach but no damage done as the lifeboat towed her off without a problem. They got the engine running but had a bit of sand in the cooler and they will have to flush out the vivier tank when they land so a lucky escape


----------



## bulwark (May 3, 2006)

Good news Davie, they were very fortunate.
Murdo


----------

